# CD ERROR



## Spamn (Mar 3, 2004)

Background info: 01 Jetta with Monsoon package. (amp, 6 disk changer)
I was listening to a cd today (like i always do) and then suddenly it stopped. I looked down at the head unit and it said "CD ERROR". What does this mean? I tried turning it off and on. I even took the cds out of the changer and then put them back in. Nothing worked.
Has anyone ever had this problem? I'm lost as to what to do.


----------



## gimletgoop (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: CD ERROR (Spamn)*

Yeah, good luck. I have a Jetta 01 as well, had the single disc player (I have too many CD's to be satisfied w/ a 6 disc changer).
I went through THREE units because they were ALL defective. My tech finally admitted to me about a year ago that they are known to be defective but they "can't do a recall because we have nothing fixed to replace them with". His quote.
Mine would give me the "DISC ERROR" code even on brand new CD's bought from the store.
Also, the CD's would randomly spit themsevles out while driving on the freeway, and the drink holder would be open causing the disc to ram up against the plastic holder.
After literally threatening the dealership (Fladaboe in So. CA.. the most evil dealership...) with exposure of their abuse towards me (and my car) on shows such as 20/20, Primetime, etc, they FINALLY got VW to buy back their overpriced piece of crap. VW let me KEEP the stereo. I installed an MP3 player and it kicks so much booty.
By the way, if you finally get sick of their defective system and go for something aftermarket, always keep your head unit in the trunk because the geniuses (*snark*) at VW do their ENGINE DIAGNOSTICS through your factory stereo unit. Yes, engine diagnostics... through your stereo. So you'll either need to score the keys to get your new stereo in and out when VW needs to, or you can do what i do, go to where I got it installed and the nice guys there will take it out for you... you go have the quacks at VW 'fix" the car... you go back to the store and they reinstall the unit for you.
A hassle? Yes., but it's a bigger hassle having defective units in your $23,000.00 car.


_Modified by gimletgoop at 1:33 AM 3-9-2004_


----------



## Macster (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: CD ERROR (gimletgoop)*

I just had my '00 Jetta 1.8t in for it's 40k mile service and I had just installed a Kenwood KDC-MP922 head unit in the place of the factory Monsoon deck and the service guy said that my engine diagnostic checked out fine. The check is a normal part of the service maintenance.


----------



## gimletgoop (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: CD ERROR (Macster)*

Yes, but what a pain to have to remove your stereo system and replace theurs so they can do the diagnostics.
Call them, you'll see what I'm talking about. if your CHECK ENGINE light ever comes on, get ready to reinstall the VW factory stereo.


----------



## Macster (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: CD ERROR (gimletgoop)*

I don't have to replace anything. The diagnostic checks out with the new deck in.


----------



## so_crates21 (May 13, 2002)

*Re: CD ERROR (gimletgoop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gimletgoop* »_
Also, the CD's would randomly spit themsevles out while driving on the freeway, and the drink holder would be open causing the disc to ram up against the plastic holder.

By the way, if you finally get sick of their defective system and go for something aftermarket, always keep your head unit in the trunk because the geniuses (*snark*) at VW do their *ENGINE DIAGNOSTICS through your factory stereo unit. *Yes, engine diagnostics... through your stereo. So you'll either need to score the keys to get your new stereo in and out when VW needs to, or you can do what i do, go to where I got it installed and the nice guys there will take it out for you... you go have the quacks at VW 'fix" the car... you go back to the store and they reinstall the unit for you.
A hassle? Yes., but it's a bigger hassle having defective units in your $23,000.00 car.

_Modified by gimletgoop at 1:33 AM 3-9-2004_

where do you get that information from!! haha








notice the little plug socket beneath the dash right below the headlight swtich.. yeah, that "plug" is where the "plug" from the diagnostics machine "plugs" in. its an amazing invention








i work at a dealership and have seen this "fascinating" device in progress 
so if you put in an aftermarket one, you wont need to take it out, do not worry. 
yes aftermarket ones will probably read better.
my DD monsoon one started to go at about 80k, so i had the dealership replace it before the warranty expired (doesnt hurt to know the right people!)
i thought it was from a long time of cd-rs etc. because that one only played games at about 75k, but i got it replaced, and it messed up every now and then.. so i dont know! maybe buy better quality cd-rs, and not the massive 50 - 100 pack spindles ( i am too cheap) or a new deck.


----------



## gimletgoop (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: CD ERROR (so_crates21)*

>>so if you put in an aftermarket one, you wont need to take it out, do not worry. >>

So you're telling me 2 dealerships lied to me on 2 seperate occasions (it was possibly even 3 times by now) when they told me I *HAD* to replace my factory stereo back into the dash for the diagnostics?
This is on a 2001 Jetta V6. I am doing more research on this and won't let it go until I get a straight answer.


----------



## so_crates21 (May 13, 2002)

*Re: CD ERROR (gimletgoop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gimletgoop* »_
So you're telling me 2 dealerships lied to me on 2 seperate occasions (it was possibly even 3 times by now) when they told me I *HAD* to replace my factory stereo back into the dash for the diagnostics?


i have heard of rumours about having to put the stock deck back in.. but in two years of working at the dealership i have seen countless cars come in with an aftermarket deck, and go out just fine. and i have not once heard of having to put the stock deck back in for service. and they run the diagnostics almost every service. if you find out otherwise, i would like to know


----------



## gimletgoop (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: CD ERROR (so_crates21)*

Called my dealership in San juan Capistrano, CA.
He said something about a "*K Wire*". And that they charge the customer $90 if they have to take the stereo out themselves.
*tap tap* Is this thing on? Any comments about this alleged "K-Wire"?










_Modified by gimletgoop at 4:27 PM 3-11-2004_


----------



## gimletgoop (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: CD ERROR (gimletgoop)*

Bueller?


----------



## so_crates21 (May 13, 2002)

*Re: CD ERROR (gimletgoop)*

i havent heard of a K wire.. but i am not a technician.. when i go back in the summer i can find out if you really want to know...


----------



## gimletgoop (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: CD ERROR (so_crates21)*

i Would LOVE to know! This is a huge crutch in owning a Jetta.. having to keep that piece of junk stereo in my trunk so that it's on hand for their usage


----------



## so_crates21 (May 13, 2002)

*Re: CD ERROR (gimletgoop)*

sure no problem... i am going home from school this weekend.. i may pop by the dealership and ask... if i dont forget!


----------



## Keith Winkler (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: CD ERROR (Spamn)*

The exact same thing happened to me last weekend in my 2000 Passat wiht Monsoon package and I'm also at a loss as to what to do. A friend suggested spraying CD cleaner into the unit. Does anyone recommend doing that?


----------



## Bumpn (May 5, 1999)

*Re: CD ERROR (Spamn)*

Just try unplugging the CD changer in the back from the connector that leads to the front and plugging it back in. Works like a hard reset. It has always worked for me. 
The connector is on the right side of the bracket. You may have to pull back the trunk lining a little to reach it. It is held down by two metal clips on either side of it.


----------



## sids1045 (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: CD ERROR (gimletgoop)*


_Quote »_He said something about a "K Wire". And that they charge the customer $90 if they have to take the stereo out themselves.
*tap tap* Is this thing on? Any comments about this alleged "K-Wire"?

The K-wire is quite real.
The VW OEM head units are part of the OBD-II system, and the K-wire sends the HU and/or CD player DTC's to the car's CPU. The K-wire also enables the anti-theft features of the HU and CD player, so if they are removed while the alarm is armed, that will set it off.
If an aftermarket stereo is installed, and the K-wire is not isolated from +12 volts, it blows up the VAG-1551/1552 scanning tool...costing the dealership over three grand. Apparently enough stereo shops have attached the K-wire to +12 that many VW dealerships will not perform computerized diagnostics on cars with after-market HU's for fear of blowing up the scanning tool...or, as in your case, they make you remove the after-market stuff and replace the OEM HU.
The location of the K-wire is noted in the electrical diagrams in the Bentley CD, with a warning to isolate the wire (i.e., remove it from the connector, insulate it and tape it back so that it can't wander around) if an after-market HU is installed.
No myth, folks. The K-wire is real.


----------



## sids1045 (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: CD ERROR (Keith Winkler)*


_Quote »_A friend suggested spraying CD cleaner into the unit. Does anyone recommend doing that?

1. There ain't no such thing as "CD cleaner" for cleaning the inside of a CD player.
2. The only portion of a CD player that is close to being user-serviceable (and that's only if you don't mind removing it from the car, opening the thing up and working on it) are the stainless-steel rails that the optical assembly rides back and forth on. They need to be cleaned thoroughly with alcohol (91% isopropyl alcohol, available at most drug stores...don't get any on the laser lens) and cotton swabs or cotton balls, and then lubricated with a thin layer of thin grease, although I've found that 3-in-1 oil works pretty well too. Just don't overdo the lubricant. "A little dab'll do ya"...spread it around with a clean swab.
3. Any other problem with a CD player is traceable to either electronic circuitry problems, the motor bearings or the optical assembly itself (sooner or later the laser wears out). Unless you know how to service the optics, the bearings or the electronics, perform alignment (which requires the manufacturer's tech manual, the correct test CD for that particular player, plus some expensive test gear such as an oscilloscope) and can get your hands on the necessary spare parts, it's not usually worth fixing on your own.
(The above comments are true for home and portable CD players also.)


_Modified by sids1045 at 9:51 PM 3-25-2004_


----------



## mlambrinov (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: CD ERROR (gimletgoop)*

I have 01 Jetta GLX. It doesn't have the CD player option. What mp3 player would you recommend that I buy? Pls give me the URL to the product.
Thx,
m


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: CD ERROR (mlambrinov)*

man, back from the dead!
if youre talking about an actual mp3 player, go to enfig, the forum sponsor. the link is in the upper left corner of your screen. they can set you up with either an ipod adapter or a generic mp3 adapter.
if youre talking mp3-cd's, i did an alpine cha-s634 and a PIE adapter, and it worked great.
http://www.onlinecarstereo.com...12066
http://www.logjamelectronics.com/pievwpcalp.html
and you would need the m-bus to ai-net adapter (i cant believe i just threw my stuff out...)
http://www.logjamelectronics.c....html


----------



## menace1930 (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: CD ERROR (afinley)*

Mine did the same thing. The only way it would work was if I took the cartridge out and then put it back in. I would have to wait for all of the cds to load in before using the cd player.


----------

